# Frog brought back from Extinction



## GTFX (Jul 21, 2013)

Scientists resurrect extinct frog that gives birth through its mouth | MyScienceAcademy


----------



## scoy (Jan 22, 2013)

Thats awsome... I remember seeing the first pic of the baby frog in mama frogs mouth when I was alittle kid. I thought it was so cool. Whats even cooler is I'm seeing it again now that I'm a frog guy, I cant believe I even remember that. I'd love to know more about this.


----------



## Groundhog (Dec 17, 2006)

They did it--the sons-of-bitches did it...

Next up, boyz: The thylacine.


----------



## Groundhog (Dec 17, 2006)

Although: Would like to know which scientists/which institution...


----------



## Halter (Jul 28, 2012)

That is pretty awesome! I remember reading about these. The mouth brooding frogs are so neat. 

Now if only they can get Golden Toads to magically re-appear


----------



## jacobi (Dec 15, 2010)

Here's some more info from a few months ago... http://news.nationalgeographic.com/...g-frog-animals-weird-science-extinction-tedx/


----------

